# Item not tested? or not working? tell the truth.



## Bikermaniac (Dec 7, 2016)

It really makes me sick to my stomach when somebody says "untested" in the description of a bike part, specially an electrical part knowing that the part was tested and is not working.
Wouldn't it be better to be honest and say "tested and it didn't work for me"??
I know sometimes people does not have the correct battery or don't want to take the time to test something, but most of the time when I buy something "untested" it ends up been "not working".
Be honest and say it as it is, so buyer can know what he(she) is getting into.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been saying this for years...


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 7, 2016)

If it works or not just say so and take the time to test it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 7, 2016)

I always make everything works, I don't do this just for money but for the pleasure of bringing parts back to life, unless it's beyond my skills.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently bought a speedo that said "untested because I don't have a cable". Well they didn't have a cable because they sold it in a previous ad. That'll learn me that untested means doesn't work.

Chad


----------



## mike j (Dec 7, 2016)

There you have it. I think that " untested" should immediately drop 80% off the price. May give incentive to test.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 7, 2016)

The seller knows what works and what doesn't. If it works, it's worth more. 
"Untested" is a cop out and 99% of these items don't work.
"Tested and not working" is being honest.
"Didn't have a battery to test" is a cop out AND a lie.
I've asked numerous ebay sellers that played the "untested" card to simply put a battery in the item to see if it works. Not once have they complied with my request, and in turn not once have I purchased their item.


----------



## Barto (Dec 7, 2016)

This a great thread, everytime I see the word "untested" I alway think why the heck not and why wouldn't you want to find out!  Try the stupid light and even show it working in the photo (I've seen a few recent phots of lits working).  How hard could it be!  I also agree, if it doesn't work it should be less money....  Prices have seemed to be going latley, we  retain lyrics don'the need to "hope" it works.   Just my 2 cents.....

Bart


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 7, 2016)

I have sold items as "untested" many times,I was not trying to trick anyone . If I have a fragile electric item that may fry without being fully rebuilt to be safe I leave that chance to the new owner and clearly state it . Same goes for rear hubs that are not laced to a wheel,especially multi-speed . Pretty hard to tell exactly how a hub will perform without being driven by a chain under a load. I think "untested" is abused,but it has it's merits if not used to deceive . I think the "untested" trickery is about as annoying as all of the "barn find" crap stories.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you ever seen an add for a car and it says "I havent tried to start it", especially when it is advertised by a mechanic or shop. You know that there is a problem.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm always impressed with sellers who have a fender light for sale, and say it works, and show a picture of it working, nice and bright! Unfortunately thats pretty rare.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 7, 2016)

I hear what you are saying, but a testing a light involves not only the battery, but a confirmed working sized bulb and a speedo involves installing and riding.
I buy assuming it's not in working condition needing tweets and as long as the speedo arm is weighted, worth a shot.
Chris


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently sold a nice Hawthorne that I had not tested the lights.  I was honest.  The buyer put in a battery(which I did not have) and they worked except the flasher for the directionals.  Lo and behold.  I think your missing out on somethings because you won't take the chance.  You might get burnt once in a while but use your judgement and look at the condition of the item and you might do well.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2016)

I sold my old slot car on eBay a few years ago and I stated it was untested. Not one question was asked by any of the bidders. The winning bid was just over $200.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 7, 2016)

I collect old model kits too and if the ad says unsure if complete I pass on bidding. If you're selling a electric item take the time to see if it works before you list it. Unless it's never had batteries in it I have to ass hume that all these antique horns and lights are just rotted shells


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 7, 2016)

"UNTESTED" IS A RED FLAG FOR BUYERS BEWARE!


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a currently have a light for sale that I've stated as being "untested". I have every reason to believe that the new owner will find it to be in good working order, but I'm not going to mess with the short remaining wire by possibly making it shorter and doing something the new owner would rather not have me have done. "Untested" is reflected in my price. If my light was the kind that required batteries, there would be no reason why I wouldn't test it with batteries before the sale. I also agree with the earlier post about "untested" hubs. Sometimes the best you can do with these, is just service them and test them by hand.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2016)

I hate when a seller says "all it needs is a ........" If that is all it needs then FIX IT !


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I have a currently have a light for sale that I've stated as being "untested". I have every reason to believe that the new owner will find it to be in good working order, but I'm not going to mess with the short remaining wire by possibly making it shorter and doing something the new owner would rather not have me have done. "Untested" is reflected in my price. If my light was the kind that required batteries, there would be no reason why I wouldn't test it with batteries before the sale. I also agree with the earlier post about "untested" hubs. Sometimes the best you can do with these, is just service them and test them by hand.



Have you ever tested the spokes you sell?


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2016)

vincev said:


> Have you ever tested the spokes you sell?




This is how it starts. He knows I'm going to have to say something about nipples, then he's going to make some smart ass comment about blow-up dolls. Then someone's going to come on and say "Another good thread down the toilet", then he's going to flash a picture of some disgusting toilet. Well I'm here to tell ya, that it ain't happening this time.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah and don't forget the "do you take paypal" question...


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2016)

Come on Dave.Say something about nipples !


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2016)

To be honest,I usually dont check if lights or horns work.I am not putting batteries in them anyway so why test.I dont sell parts either but if I did you may get screwed and buy something from me that doesnt work.


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2016)

vincev said:


> I am not putting batteries in them anyway so why test.I dont sell parts either but if I did you may get screwed and buy something from me that doesnt work.




We aren't talking about adult toys here Vince. Please keep on topic.


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2016)

When I buy something "untested" I execpt it not to work, if it does "bonus" but I rarely put batteries in, that's why (leaky batteries) most things don't work in the first place!, bought a restored bike a few years ago, the owner had to have everything working, horn, headlight & taillight then displayed it for a few years and all the batteries leaked ruining paint and electronics.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2016)

Whenever some jack wagon tells me, "it worked ## years ago", I'll ask, "You didn't check it since then?" and they'll say "nope", I'll justify my lowball offer by saying that as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> This is how it starts. He knows I'm going to have to say something about nipples, then he's going to make some smart ass comment about blow-up dolls. Then someone's going to come on and say "Another good thread down the toilet", then he's going to flash a picture of some disgusting toilet. Well I'm here to tell ya, that it ain't happening this time.



I'm thinking that Vince is Bugs, and you're Daffy, while the rest of us is Elmer Fudd....






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll take a shot at an untested item if the price is right.  I like to tinker with lights and horns - typically if it's working I'm paying more for it!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 8, 2016)

Every time I read "untested" or "not familiar with", I skipped over and pass on the purchase as there is 99% of the time something wrong

I have seen, very well known, large The Cabe collector/resellers, sell on EBay without posting here, and have the balls to put in the description "not familiar with..." c'mon bicycle reselling is what you do!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I've been saying this for years...



Didn't I start a thread about this?.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> I'm always impressed with sellers who have a fender light for sale, and say it works, and show a picture of it working, nice and bright! Unfortunately thats pretty rare.....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm not too concerned about items electrically working or not if I want bad enough. Klaxons should make noise. I gave up worrying about ignition in motors sparking.... great if they do, but 95% of the time it is just a bad condenser. No lie, I started a 1924 Johnson outboard after cleaning the carb and gapping the plug after it probably sat 60 years, ran her for probably 20 minutes. 2-3 months later I brought her to a meet....wouldn't start. Put in new condenser...bingo. weird. Light filaments can break during shipment... Electric horns should stay working tho. I usually test, but not always. I will say one way or the other.


----------



## Barto (Dec 8, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> This is how it starts. He knows I'm going to have to say something about nipples, then he's going to make some smart ass comment about blow-up dolls. Then someone's going to come on and say "Another good thread down the toilet", then he's going to flash a picture of some disgusting toilet. Well I'm here to tell ya, that it ain't happening this time.



I love watching your two banter


----------



## Barto (Dec 8, 2016)

With the average price of a light being $60.00 and up...spring for the battery and light...and then SEND THE BULB with the light!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 8, 2016)

I just sold my Delta alien light as untested and it was a fact. I didn't test it because I don't really care. For me it doesn't matter if it works. And I don't really enjoy tinkering with that kind of thing. I've already got enough projects to last me a lifetime I'm not going to waste a couple hours of my life trying to get a stupid old lite to work. I've seen enough light bulbs come on in my lifetime that I don't get that excited about it anymore.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 8, 2016)

Be honest.  Honesty is the best policy I always say


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm selling this badges "untested".


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2016)

All you gotta do is put a battery in it. If it doesn't work, it's up to the _buyer _to tinker with it if they wish.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 8, 2016)

All i need is a good look at the inside battery tray and I can usually tell if it will work,  no pics. of the inside and you can bet it won't work


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> All you gotta do is put a battery in it. If it doesn't work, it's up to the _buyer _to tinker with it if they wish.



Not true., A) I don't  have batteries that fit the light and B)  if I go out and buy the right batteries and take the light apart and try to put them in this rusty battery holder pretty soon I'm going to have a pile of dust in my hands. Or it's not going to light up and then I'm going to try to figure out how to get it to light up and there goes my whole evening.. I don't test my lights or other old electrical things. That might make me lazy but it doesn't make me a liar. When I was selling this Delta Alien light I had somebody whining for me to test it  and I was just like screw that  If you're buying this light because you need a light for the front of your bike maybe you should look for a light that's not 80 years old.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 8, 2016)

When I see the word untested in an add it says loud and clear to me that the light does not work. Kind of a cheezy way to word an item for sale. Maybe some guys are legit with this but most abuse it hoping to squeeze a few extra pennies out of piece that doesn't work. To me thats scurvy.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

I remember that alien light. I didn't bought it precisely because its condition. I can wait for a better 80 y/o in better condition (or even a NOS can show up).


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 8, 2016)

You guys can just go ahead and keep assigning value penalties to anything listed as untested. I'll buy them up and I won't lose any sleep about whether or not they work.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2016)

Meh. All you need are a couple C or D cells. Available at any Walmart, 7-11 or local supermarket checkout. If it's too corroded and fragile, then of course you don't go jamming batteries in it potentially damaging it further.

Also, if I sold lights regularly, I'd probably have a couple known good bulbs handy in addition to charged batteries. It may not matter to most, but I've seen working fender lights sell for double what an "untested" one usually goes for. Seems like a small hassle for a potentially more profitable sale[emoji6]


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2016)

I list items like lights that I haven't tested all the time. Truly untested. Not a BS line. I don't have time to mess with them. Unless it looks pristine, then maybe I will because I know it'll sell better if it does.

To me untested is just that, and I don't expect it to work. If you really want a working light, obviously go with one that's pictured working. If someone asks me to check it I may, if the inside is clean enough. But most people don't care whether it works or not.

Darcie


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 8, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I'm thinking that Vince is Bugs, and you're Daffy, while the rest of us is Elmer Fudd....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS THE BEST PART OF THIS THREAD!
WHO WOULD HAVE KNOWN IT WOULD LEAD TO THIS.
LOL


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS IS THE BEST PART OF THIS THREAD!
> WHO WOULD HAVE KNOWN IT WOULD LEAD TO THIS.
> LOL




All in a day's work!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2016)

I dated a couple girls in High School that said they were untested. I found out later they lied.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2016)

Sheesh why does everything always end up in the toilet around here?  

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Sheesh why does everything always end up in the toilet around here?
> 
> Darcie




If it ends up in the waste basket it will stink up the house.


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2016)

I buy a lite to match the patina of a bike, most of the time I don't care or "test" if it works, old lights are for looks they don't put out much light, if you want that, clamp on a new HiTech blinding light (FordMike) just for nite riding.I hate it when people ask me does your horn/lite work and I say hell if I know, I have never tried because it might get buried in the garage for years and the batteries ruin everything, only put them in if I know for sure its coming apart soon.


----------



## Intense One (Dec 9, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> It really makes me sick to my stomach when somebody says "untested" in the description of a bike part, specially an electrical part knowing that the part was tested and is not working.
> Wouldn't it be better to be honest and say "tested and it didn't work for me"??
> I know sometimes people does not have the correct battery or don't want to take the time to test something, but most of the time when I buy something "untested" it ends up been "not working".
> Be honest and say it as it is, so buyer can know what he(she) is getting into.



Agreed!  They should be upfront so you know you're buying something that will be for looks only!


----------



## Intense One (Dec 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I have a currently have a light for sale that I've stated as being "untested". I have every reason to believe that the new owner will find it to be in good working order, but I'm not going to mess with the short remaining wire by possibly making it shorter and doing something the new owner would rather not have me have done. "Untested" is reflected in my price. If my light was the kind that required batteries, there would be no reason why I wouldn't test it with batteries before the sale. I also agree with the earlier post about "untested" hubs. Sometimes the best you can do with these, is just service them and test them by hand.



Simply stating " product may need work/repair in order to operate properly.....as indicated in selling price" would work for me.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 9, 2016)

How about an ad with no description,just pics .What do think,is that dishonest ? No mention of a test or if it's complete. This happens all the time,sometimes pics don't tell the story. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/delta-rocket-ray.101453/


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I'm thinking that Vince is Bugs, and you're Daffy, while the rest of us is Elmer Fudd....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for making me the smart one and Dave the idiot.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> I'm selling this badges "untested". View attachment 393849




The *HOLES* better line up is all I gotta say!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2016)

Everybody's different...and that is KOOL! Me, tho- the lamp is just there for "looks" even the brightness of the best old light was crapola.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 9, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> How about an ad with no description,just pics .What do think,is that dishonest ? No mention of a test or if it's complete. This happens all the time,sometimes pics don't tell the story.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/




Pictures could be very misleading. I bought a couple of lights from a fellow caber, no description but "untested lights". One was missing and internal part (I found out when I received it) and the other had a broken switch (I also found out when I received it). Very dishonest seller. Plus he had several items listed in the same ad, so limited pictures of each item and almost no description for each of them.
He's in my black list now for been a thief.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2016)

If an item is described as "untested", I assume it isn't working and consider whether it is something I can fix. Most of these lights and horns are simple circuits that can be fixed. And for me, that is the biggest factor: "is this something I can reasonably fix, assuming it does not work?". The worst is hidden damage that makes the project a lemon, and a part-out exercise.

I have received bikes from various sellers on this board and others with serious faults purposely omitted. In one case, it appears a car had driven into one of the chainstays on a bike. The seller provided a description  and several photos, except for one that would show the damage. The angle that was missing was non-drive side rear quarter, and that's a photo angle that usually most people don't get anyway. I believe the way the bike was sold was an intentional misrepresentation of a fault you cannot fix reasonably. The bike was a write-off and I parted it out at a break-even level.

In another instance, I bought a seemingly nice old road bike that turned out to have a serious dent in one of the frame tubes. Again, seller provided generally good photos and good description, but avoided anything that would reveal the fault. This was on another bike board. The seller later acted like he had no clue what a road bike even was.

Both of these sellers no longer appear to be active at least.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

I've often found that my attempts to "test" something end up looking like this so generally now I just prefer to leave them be.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I've often found that my attempts to "test" something end up looking like this so generally now I just prefer to leave them be.
> 
> View attachment 394533
> 
> View attachment 394534




That's how the cookie (light?) crumbles sometimes. I'd be pissed if I bought a light and it crumbled in my hands when it arrived.


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2016)

You say this light's been tested, but you fail to mention if it works or not!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I've often found that my attempts to "test" something end up looking like this so generally now I just prefer to leave them be.




  Well , now we know who NOT to send our lights to for fixin.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Well , now we know who NOT to send our lights to for fixin.



Maybe I should post a vintage electronics  repairmen service in the services offered section.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Maybe I should post a vintage electronics  repairmen service in the services offered section.




Why not? I offered my services in that section for horn repair. Somebody may need your services as well.

By the way, if you need a light bulb for your EA headlight (above), let me know. I have a couple of spares.


----------



## Intense One (Dec 14, 2016)

I bought a mtn bike frame on eBay several years ago only to discover a dent in the down tube that had been covered over gently with a sticker.  Of course the seller had no clue it was there!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 14, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I bought a mtn bike frame on eBay several years ago only to discover a dent in the down tube that had been covered over gently with a sticker.  Of course the seller had no clue it was there!




I feel sick to my stomach when I get a project and find that kind of undescribed, major problem.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 15, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I've often found that my attempts to "test" something end up looking like this so generally now I just prefer to leave them be.
> 
> View attachment 394533
> 
> View attachment 394534




Is that battery on the right for sale? It has just the right patina for a project of mine.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2016)

Are


MrColumbia said:


> Is that battery on the right for sale? It has just the right patina for a project of mine.



Are you serious? I tossed them out just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 15, 2016)

If you're parting out that light, I'll take the bezel and reflector.......


bikewhorder said:


> I've often found that my attempts to "test" something end up looking like this so generally now I just prefer to leave them be.
> 
> View attachment 394533
> 
> View attachment 394534


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2016)

Springer Tom said:


> If you're parting out that light, I'll take the bezel and reflector.......



Sorry I've already put them to good use.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 17, 2016)

When I read 'untested' I assume the worst, dead player....  And bid accordingly....
it's that simple.  Sometimes it's a pleasant surprise, most times....

not so much


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> How about an ad with no description,just pics .What do think,is that dishonest ? No mention of a test or if it's complete. This happens all the time,sometimes pics don't tell the story.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/delta-rocket-ray.101453/




That happens to be my rocket ray. Why on earth would not having a description be dishonest? I'm not trying to be dishonest or mislead anyone. If someone has a question about it, they are welcome to ask. I've never put batteries in it, and I don't intend to, because judging by the condition of the battery tray its unlikely that it would work without tinkering with it. As far as not mentioning if its complete, yes, its missing the bezel and lens which is why they aren't pictured. The pictures DO tell the story, at least in this case. I showed all angles of the light including the inside. The battery tray has rust, so it may not work. The bezel and lens are not there, so they aren't included. I'm not trying to hide anything. If anyone wanted to know more about it, all they would have to do is ask me.

My general rule of thumb is, if something doesn't say whether its tested or not, or says untested, assume it doesn't work. If you buy it and it does work, then its a bonus. If pictures show missing parts, assume they are missing. In either case you can always at least ask, and may or may not get an answer depending on the seller.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 17, 2016)

"If pictures show missing parts, assume they are missing"...

How do you take a picture of something that is missing ? Why not inform a potential buyer of missing parts ?  Something like Partial Rocket Ray ?  Not everyone knows exactly what parts make up a light,or can see pics clearly on a little phone monitor.


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2016)

Disagree Jay! No reason to not be as specific as you can about the item. Nobody likes unpleasant surprises. Whether intentional or not, it does kind of come off as, "Maybe someone won't notice", at least to me.


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2016)

If you ship, it will have a return address and I will track you down and be at your door for a $5 item.I dont mind driving 2000 miles so beware unless it is Portland.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> "If pictures show missing parts, assume they are missing"...
> 
> How do you take a picture of something that is missing ? Why not inform a potential buyer of missing parts ?  Something like Partial Rocket Ray ?  Not everyone knows exactly what parts make up a light,or can see pics clearly on a little phone monitor.




Ok, maybe a better way to word the point I was trying to make, is to assume the item is being sold "AS IS" meaning when you receive it, it will look exactly like it did in the picture and there will be no more, or no less parts than what was pictured.
I did change my ad to reflect the missing bezel, missing lens and the fact that its untested.
Again, I was not trying to mislead anyone with my ad.
And the partial quote you used, is MY general rule of thumb (as I stated), meaning what I MYSELF go by when purchasing something. I'm not saying that will work for everybody. But please, don't take part of what I said and turn it around to make me look bad.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm familiar with this guy.If he says untested,BUYER BEWARE......https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5916256832.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Springer Tom said:


> If you're parting out that light, I'll take the bezel and reflector.......



Dibs on the decal.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 21, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> I'm familiar with this guy.If he says untested,BUYER BEWARE......https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5916256832.html



I hope you're not referring to me (just wondering,  since you commemted after me) Different guy.  That's "Shelby Bill" as he's known around here.  Also sells on ebay as 1234noth or something like that.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 23, 2016)

Just remember that if someone buys your non-working pos, you need to ship within 3 days. Lest you be the topic of ridicule and amusement in The Break Room 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 2, 2017)

I guess this is "not working"...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 2, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I guess this is "not working"...




That's a' refined patina, necessary to show provenance for selling a 'barn fresh' whatever the hell it is.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 2, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> That's a' refined patina, necessary to show provenance for selling a 'barn fresh' whatever the hell it is.




And the seller has the nerve to describe it as in "decent used shape"...at least he said that "the bulb is not good"...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-bicyc...1887&clkid=1597292064988302617&_qi=RTM2247628


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> And the seller has the nerve to describe it as in "decent used shape"...at least he said that "the bulb is not good"...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-bicycle-headlight-parts-50s-Roadmaster-Hawthoore-JC-Higgins-Schwinn-etc/282305044257?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=cabe3739f33a4274aa9d315d65cf330e&pid=100085&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=291989631887&clkid=1597292064988302617&_qi=RTM2247628




Its not mine, but I would like to point out that they clearly listed it as "Delta bicycle headlight parts"  not "Delta bicycle headlight." It is referred to as PARTS  both in the title, and in the description. Plus its only $14.95 with free shipping.

The first line of the description reads: "Vintage headlight parts in decent used shape , the switch lever and other parts are salvageable ."

No, he doesn't actually say it doesn't work, but with a little bit of common sense we can figure out it doesn't. The fact it's listed as "parts" tells us it's likely incomplete.

With this light, or any other light, horn, etc. we all need to use a little bit of common sense. This stuff is vintage just like our bikes. Many of us buy a bike that's been neglected for years. Do we expect to hop on it and ride? No, many times we have to take it apart, clean it, grease the bearings, and install new tires and tubes. Do we get mad if the seller didn't tell us it wasn't ride-able? No, because we used common sense and figured that out ourselves.
We all need to use a little bit of common sense, and realize that many times this type of stuff doesn't work due to age, rust, leaky batteries etc.
Unless they specifically state in the listing that the item works, I always assume it isn't going to. Then have to decide if I still want it or not. If I decide to still go ahead and buy it, and it does work, then its a bonus.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 3, 2017)

Used lights are one of the items I won't buy on line, unless I know the person. I feel they are a "hands on thing", swap meets, shows, house visits, ect.. Sometimes it takes longer to find, but your usually not left holding the bag!


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 3, 2017)

The seller knows if the light works or not. Believe me, if it works, they'll say so. If not, always assume that it doesn't, even if they don't flat out say so,


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 4, 2017)

*If I purchase something - I purchase "as-is" since I just go for the overall condition of the part that completes my bicycle - Once I find the missing piece or pieces I then ride my bicycle - 99% of the time during the day - So a working light is really not a big deal to me 

I personally do not care if a vintage bicycle item or light works or not - I understand that I am buying a old vintage item & if it doesn't work - I wouldn't even know since I never intend to put batteries in it anyways - that goes the same with horns - tail lights - etc

On the flip side if I sell something I will explain the item disclosing all I know & support what I explain with detailed pictures of condition to be as up front as possible for a smooth transaction for both the buyer & the seller - When selling I am not going to tinker with it to see if it works either - it just doesn't interest me to know - I just sell it as I purchased it & by doing so the next person can do what they want with the item once they get it too - It served it's purpose for me as an original piece the way I purchased it & I don't know what the next owner wants it for - Some are like me - some repaint & restore items & there is everything in-between - So " leave it be " as Rust Junkies slogan suggests .....

By doing this I am not hiding anything - I'm just selling a part - Some people like to tinker with everything & dial in all their lights - horns - etc - awesome - more power to you - I would rather have the correct part with no batteries since I have a bigger fear of battery acid damaging the original finish bicycle tank - fender - rack - frame - etc - there are bigger things to worry about in my life - everyone's different - as am I - 

Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## morton (Jan 5, 2017)

Read some of the thread but not all so don't know if this covered before, but......

We usually deal with "old" (not new) items and they can be very cantankerous at times.  Example...selling a mower last year at my yard sale.  Used it for 3 years and it always started on the first pull and to be sure I tried it the night before.  Day of sale person looks at it and I brag about it starting the first time every time.  Took me 4 pulls and then it sputtered and coughed for about a minute or two before smoothing out. Person walked away without buying.

Maybe I'm snake bit but this type of instance has happened to me a least twice before, once with a stereo and again with a n scale locomotive. I looked like a fool or worse yet, a liar.

Have you ever had a horn or light that works fine, then suddenly goes belly up for apparently no reason?  If I were to post a light for sale here at least I could show a photo of it lit, but horns or hubs are another story.

This could be the reason some are reluctant to post as working.  

I was so embarrassed over that lawn mower it took all my will power to keep from beating it into oblivion with a sledge hammer.

Just saying


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

morton said:


> Read some of the thread but not all so don't know if this covered before, but......
> 
> We usually deal with "old" (not new) items and they can be very cantankerous at times.  Example...selling a mower last year at my yard sale.  Used it for 3 years and it always started on the first pull and to be sure I tried it the night before.  Day of sale person looks at it and I brag about it starting the first time every time.  Took me 4 pulls and then it sputtered and coughed for about a minute or two before smoothing out. Person walked away without buying.
> 
> ...




As I always say: machines have no "word of honor"...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 12, 2017)

morton said:


> Read some of the thread but not all so don't know if this covered before, but......
> 
> We usually deal with "old" (not new) items and they can be very cantankerous at times.  Example...selling a mower last year at my yard sale.  Used it for 3 years and it always started on the first pull and to be sure I tried it the night before.  Day of sale person looks at it and I brag about it starting the first time every time.  Took me 4 pulls and then it sputtered and coughed for about a minute or two before smoothing out. Person walked away without buying.
> 
> ...




You have to do a bit of work to get a mower working after a season of today's gasoline-ethanol blends. My brother in law coaxes my late father's mower back to life every year for me. Get the gas out of it and get new rings etc. because the stuff will eat them up or something.


----------

